# L.S.D. for a Primera/Infinity G20 w/SR20DE.



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Does anyone know about a L.S.D. supplier?

I need a L.S.D. for my rally car (NISSAN Primera with SR20DE)

Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

NISMO, Cusco, PhantomGrip, QUAIFE.

Chris


----------

